# SQM Gichathaini Peaberry



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

As per the title, curious if anyone brewed this either as FP or in the Clever? Did my first brew today, but had the grind whacked up into fine territory, so the results were not splendid. The coffee smells lovely, loads of berries, would be great to get some of it in the brew.

More to follow.

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Coarsen up and steep longer?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah definitely, I will give it a second try today, much coarser though as I was hitting 1.7%TDS yesterday on a 7g per 100ml dose

Regards,

T.


----------

